# What to expect after 30 days training?



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Collection and lead changes are not gonna happen in a 30 day anything. A 30 day with a trainer is basically an evaluation time and then go from there. I dont know of any quality trainers who consider it anything other then that. 30 days for me, the horse gets 30 days of riding and seeing what talents the horse has, along with quality of said animal, then we talk about training for XYZ or horse gets rejected as not quality enough for XYZ


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

It doesn't sound like too much. If you get a good trainer they should be able to start the horse on some of those things. At least get a foundation set and maybe you could carry on with it following the trainer's advice.

The first two things you'd like to do could probably be the easier ones, depending on the horse though. 

Collection and lead changes can be given a foundation and you can carry on with doing it. 

30 days is a long time to some, others not. Go for 30 days and if you're good with what she's learned then 30 days was all she needs. Or if the latter, you may have to go another 30 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am comfortable with carrying on any training and all of her training after the 30 days. So far I am the one that has taught her everything she knows, right from halter breaking, to putting the first ride on her. 

All I would like is for her to have 30 days of consistent work with a professional.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It sounds like you know something about training, so I don't know why you are sending her off to another trainer. Usually 30 days training teaches a young horse what you already have taught her.
Have you asked the trainer what to expect? What things are shaky with your 3yo that you want to be more solid? Does your trainer have a better facility than you? I am confused.
I would want 30 days of training to:
Fix any problems that are causing a safety issue
Firm up impulsion
Teach a reliable "whoa"
Train my horse to go straight on track
Train my horse to bend correctly in a circle
Comfortable in the trailer
Comfortable with a person mounting above, from a fence
(My horses got cured of this bc I drop hay down into their shelter manger from a catwalk. The first time each horse saw this they bolted from the shelter, but now I can accidentally hit each of my horses in the face or on the neck with a flake and there is no reaction.)
Desensitize my young horse to the normal causes of concern, flapping garbage bags and flags, loud and sudden noises (tractor driving by on the other side of the fence, and maybe a train)
My horses were scared of a birthday balloon that blew into our yard bc it's movements were random.
Dunno. I guess you'll have to ask this trainer what to expect and see if it's worth the money.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am only sending her for training because of a facility issue. Cows are coming home and now the only place to ride is in the open fields. I haven't ridden out there with her yet. I also want her to get a good foundation with a professional, as, although I am aiming towards being a horse trainer, I am still not professional, and I am young, with many things to learn, and Breeze is just to good a horse 9in my opinion) to not get enough of the proper training she needs right now. 

Nothing in Breeze's actual training that is wanting me to send her to be fixed or anything, she is going really good. And also, along with the facility issue, is I haven't had her loping yet, and I would like to get her loping ASAP. 

Breeze has a very good whoa. While lunging you say whoa (at any gait) and she instantly stops and turns into you. While under saddle, you say whoa, and she also stops instantly. 

She isn't great with this, but with correction from the leg and rein, she will stay in a straight line, along the fence, or in the middle of an area. I have been doing a lot of circles and figure eights, big and small with her also, and she is getting better and better at it every time. 

Breeze also could care less when someone is above her. I have mounted her bareback from a fence with no issues. I have stood on the back of a tail gate and jumped off right beside her, and she doesn't even flinch. I can swing ropes above her head, and do practically anything with her, and she is perfect about it! 

She is also in a yard that is very loud with tractors, combines, cows (its weaning time right now, so VERY loud) and she doesn't really fuss over that either.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most trainers won't take a horse for just 30 days unless it's for a tune up.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

The trainers I am talking to right now are willing to. There was only 1 trainer I talked to that said they wouldn't take her until it was for 2 months... I talked to another and she said she would take her for 30 days, instead of her usual 2 month minimum policy, because she was already started, and she knew I would continue her training. The only reason I didn't go with her was because her next opening was in June, and I am wanting her to go to the trainers December or January. 

I just got back from the horses, and Breeze was being a brat tonight. I was going to do some lunging work, but she was fighting the bit a little bit. So I hooked up a trailer tie to the bit and saddle with her head cranked around, and made her do circles until she was giving into the pressure 100% of the time. I did this both directions, then lunged her, and she behaved herself. I made her sweat, and she wasn't happy. As soon as I let her go (after cooling her down) she loped off, not looking back. She couldn't wait to get away from me. It was kind of funny actually, because she has NEVER wanted to get away from me, she usually sticks around until I leave. 

The weanling cows are finally there now, so it was actually quite difficult to work her, because I had to work her in her normal pen, with 3 other horses, it was a little wet, and kind of slippery in spots, and the other horses were getting in the way. I couldn't take her out in the field, as it was a little wet, so Breeze would have just ripped it up. This is why I want to send her for training. No facility to safely work her in!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Granted, I'm apparently not like most of the other trainers out there. When I was training for the public, I would gladly take in a horse for only 30 days, but I was honest about what the owner could expect...and that expectation depended entirely on the horse.

IMHO, what you are expecting isn't outside the realm of expectation, though instead of collection, I think the best you could likely hope for is balance. True collection would take longer because it would require more muscles be built up, but to teach her to travel balanced wouldn't be so hard in 30 days providing her conformation isn't working against her (extremely downhill or something like that).

I know you talked a bit about sending her out to a feedlot for some riding and, IMHO, a working cowboy/girl who is a good hand with a horse is generally the better choice for getting more done with a horse in a shorter amount of time. Take it from someone who has seen and done both, putting 30 days on a horse at an actual job like working cattle is often more effective and better training than working them for 6 months in an arena. Under a cowperson, she probably won't come back loping perfect circles like a reining horse, but she'd be confidently loping out across a pasture and have enough handle to easily do just about any job you'd need.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What the horse will do for the trainer and the owner may be rather diverse.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

It sounds like the trainer should use these 30 days to put massive amounts of hours on your horse, reinforcing all those great things you've already taught her. Introduce those things from your wants/expectations list and really just acclimate her to being a true riding horse.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have found a trainer for my girl. She goes for 1 month to a stable just less then 1.5 hours away, and they sound to be good. Before she comes home, I will get to see them ride her, then I will be able to ride her under the eye of the trainer. 

She goes for the month of December, so about 25 days from now! 

So now I have more questions for you guys! 

First off, what should I tell them about my horse? Like, other then training wise (which we have already discussed)? 

They will be riding her in a heated arena, and therefore said that a winter blanket would be helpful, so she is more comfortable changing from heat to the coldness outside. Breeze was blanketed last year for a day or 2 at a time when the tempature dropped below -30 C... Her old blanket doesn't fit her anymore. I wasn't planning on blanketing her this winter, but should I buy her a new blanket to send to training with her? If so, where would be a good place to buy one (online store)? And what is a good durable brand? 
She will be kept outside, and although December doesn't get as cold as, lets say January or February, it still can drop down to below -30 C. 

Should I continue to ride her now (when I can), or stop with the riding and stick to the ground work until she comes back from training? 

Also, I took a lesson today from a friend of mine, who is also a trainer and has helped me with Breeze before. She just helped me get more prepared for when Breeze comes back, and I will be taking a few more from her also.


----------

